# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion >  >  White Hooded Figure

## LucidJuggalo

Last night (well, very early this morning) I had a brief lucid dream (after a failed OBE attempt which lasted roughly 1 1/2 hours) which took place not too far away from my home. The first thing I saw, however, was this white hooded/robed figure (his/her clothing was rather large and bulky, kind of like a grim reaper, only white, and without the point in the hood) who was walking away from me on the other side of the road.
I've read a lot about various spirits being able to communicate via dreams and such, so I'm intrigued as to whether this is something genuine or a random character.

Anybody else seen this figure before?

----------


## LucidJuggalo

Or, if not, could somebody help me understand who or what it could be?

----------


## ty4TheAdventure

From my perspective it could be just a dream character. It could be something more. Generally, if you see a character who doesn't act like a typical DC and is more aware in multiple dreams, some call it a dream or a spirit guide. Others say there are all kinds of beings in existence who we may not be aware of.

Did the character you see look something like this (without the horse):



In some cultures, the grim reaper himself wears white robes and not black ones. But a hooded figure could be a representation of all kinds of characters, whether they originate from a dream or waking reality. This one just happens to be one of them.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

I can't really remember what he/she looked like well now, as I've forgotten most of the details >< But yeah, it was something like that, minus the Nazgul look. I only saw it from a side on/back view though. The style of clothing reminds me of royalty though when I think about it, you know how kings and queens have those long dragging robes/cloaks, etc. (Only, it was a figure like this)

----------


## Kontazler

I found this thread as the number one search result for my google search.

last night, I saw a white hooded figure beside my bed.
I too only saw it from the back and side, as if it were purposefully avoiding looking at me.
The figure also looked quite regal, as you said.
With the hood similar to Ezio in Assassin's Creed 2

This is my first written account of the dream so i'm going to pour all the details into it

I was in bed with my girlfriend.
The figure appeared on my side of the bed, and just stood there. 
I tried to turn to my girlfriend, and wake her up.

I have experienced sleep paralysis once before, when i was 17, (im 22)
and this was similar, but infinitely more terrifying.

I could not move to wake my partner.
I tried to scream, and heard only wheezing escape my lips
I tried so desperately to roll over, but could not.
At that point the figure seemed to pass through me, still with its head turned.
And I became aware that I was shaking violently.

As soon as the figure was out of sight, I thought I had broken the dream, and woken my girlfriend with my shaking.
I was able to roll over, but only in time to see the blankets fall limp where my girlfriend had been laying moments before.
Similar to when Yoda dies in ROTJ.

At this point, I realize i was still dreaming, for the next sequence makes little sense.

I ran into the living room, and started adjusting the thermostat, turning off the AC.
the entire room was filled with smoke.

The garage is connected to the living room by only one door, and i walked through it.
In the garage, it was sunny. and my girlfriend was there.
she has helping a woman, i somehow knew to be her aunt, get 4 children out of their car seats.
The woman was not her aunt, and in fact looks very similar to the mother of one of my roommates.

I seemed to know, or gathered from their conversation, that the "aunt" had been drinking.
and had passed out in the drivers seat with the kids strapped into their carseats.
there was a very distinguishable smell of dirty diapers, due to possibly hours of neglect.

when i finally was certain i was awake. i latched onto my girlfriend, and must have fallen instantly back asleep.
we both woke up to the alarm. and i remembered everything vividly.
i remember checking the clock as i held her tightly, it was 3:40 AM.

when she got home from work today, she told me her grandpa passed away.
i enquired further, and the time of death was approximately 5 AM our time.

i don't know how any of this relates. but that is my story.

----------


## LucidJuggalo

Hmm.. very interesting. Mine wasn't scary though. He just mystified me. Unfortunately, I haven't seen this character since. Next time I'm lucid and remember to do so I should try and will him/her/it to appear tbh. Maybe I'll be able to find out more clues as to who this DC is then and report back

----------


## JesseDimitry

I saw one in my dream last night. No hint of any human characteristics. Could have been a disembodied cloak for all I know. It was facing me standing completely still while I was out smoking at night. I didn't mind it nor was I scared by it. But when I started to go inside and call someone to come see it, it disappeared. I can no longer remember details but I think it had some sort of tassel like things at the bottom and I believe they were gold colored

----------


## spellbee2

This thread is over 5 years old, and none of the original posters are around the forum anymore. Please don't revive old threads - this is called necroposting and is against forum rules. If you wish to continue discussion, please start a new thread.

 :lock:

----------

